
What will happen if Trump decertifies the Iran nuclear deal? - CharlesDodgson
https://www.ft.com/content/73451b82-ac37-11e7-aab9-abaa44b1e130
======
CharlesDodgson
The FT paywall is a bit weird and user/region specific, here's a backup:
[https://imgur.com/a/v0CLH](https://imgur.com/a/v0CLH)

